# new ruger 327



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

what niche is this gun made for?
what is its purpose?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

are all 32s .327 in diameter?


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't know about "all" 32's, cause there are a number. I know with a different cylinder a 32-20 can be fired from a gun that a 32 H&R Mag can be (32 h&R mag will also fire 32 s&w long, 32 s&w). The 327 is a much (so they claim) more powerful version of the 32 h&r mag. i think what .125 inches longer?
claiming 1300-1400 fps and expansion greater than a 125 grain +p 38 (according to Shooting illustrated for those who want my source), it seems to be aimed between 38 and 357 mag. Myself i have adde this to the short list (xd-9sc,rugerlcp,ruger sp101 in 327 , not sure yet of order). Why have I?
well being able to load all those 32's (except 32-20) in one gun gives me an easy to hard hitting revolver to teach the wife and son and daughter to shoot center fires, gives a nice small game pistol, and a nice revolver. Yes i can do similar with a 357. They jus never hit it with me. And i get to feed a bit of my penchant for older cartridges.
We shall see though. Others that looked good have come and gone.


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

I think it is geared for self defense revolvers. As niadhf pointed out it is somewhere between a 38 and 357 in defense performance. Another plus is that in the same revolver in 38 or 357 has 5 rounds, the 327 has an extra round in the cylinder.(talking about the new sp101) IMHO it is an answer to a question that doesn't exist.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Let's see it' chambered in a small concealble revolver...maybe a concealed carry gun? ') I like this cartridge. Gives a lot of performance in a small caliber. I like the .32 mag and this opens up greater possabilities with that caliber.
I think in other platform this new cartridge would be a fantastic small game getter and maybe with good handloads a formidable small bore sillywet cartridge.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't usually follow revolver stuff, so bear with me here. Federal has essentially made a magnum version of the .32 Magnum, right?

I remember when the .32 Magnum was introduced, all the same things I'm reading about the .327 were said. It would replace the .38 Special, six shots instead of five, perfect for small game and woodswalking, etc., etc. The .32 Magnum never really caught on. I suspect most people kept their reliable and well-proven .38s for defense and shot small game with their .22s.

Looking at the ballistics, Federal claims a 115gr at 1300fps. Not too shabby, about like a 9mm +P or +P+ round. In fact, those ballistics pretty well match the old Federal 9BPLE load - a conventioanl 115gr JHP at 1300fps from a 4" - which was the 9mm round of choice before good premium loads became available in the 1990s. The 9BPLE was pretty short on penetration, though, so I hope this 115gr bullet is stoutly constructed for good penetration if people want to use it for defense. It'll likely be loud and maybe have a lot of muzzle flash in a snubby.

Federal also says the 100gr bullet gets 1400fps. Hope they're using a copper bullet in that one. :mrgreen:

Keep in mind that these velocities are optimistic, coming from a 3" test barrel. A 2" snubby with a cylinder gap will probably lose some of that velocity.

Not sure exactly what this round does that can't be done just as well with something else, but I don't know squat about silhouette shooting (in fact, I didn't even know it was still popular enough to justify a cartridge for it). But if it sells practical-sized handguns, Galco sells holsters, so I guess I should be happy. ;-)


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

I think the future of that cartridge lies in a smaller 5 shot revolver that would weigh in the range as the scandium S&W but be much smaller in frame size. It might not be easy to shoot accurately but at 7 yards it should point well and be very concealable. Other than that I'll keep my 357 mags.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

According to what I've read, the .327 federal mag is comparable to the .38 +p. The comparison I read used the Ruger GP101 for both calibers, with 5 shots for the .38 and 6 shots for the .327. Ruger is the only mfgr for this caliber pistol as of now, but according to the article, Taurus revealed a pre-production prototype to the author also. I believe others will follow suite. I could see a .327 fed mag Charter or Rossi.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

now if it came in a 2" barrell that would be an improvement


----------

